# Fallen foundation



## carlb87 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hello, new to the forum. I did a search but didn't come up with an answer to my problem. My friends own a home built in the early 1900s. It has a block foundation. Unfortunantly their dog dug underneith the foundation and a couple of the blocks have fallen into the hole. what would be the best way to correct this? thanks in advance.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 27, 2016)

Shoot the dog........................just kidding - I would never do that.


----------



## havasu (Sep 27, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## nealtw (Sep 27, 2016)

Form up both sides of the hole and pore  concrete to replace the missing blocks.


----------



## carlb87 (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks guys. It has definitely been a thought about shooting the dog(joke.) So do I need to jack any weight off of the house before pouring? I was contemplating using a screw jack and pouting concrete around it but if it's not necessary(or comprises the concrete ) I'll save them the expense


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 28, 2016)

If the house has a block foundation it should have a footing under the blocks. Most dogs cant dig out a footing. 

I think a photo of the problem spot would help. 

I will delete the double posts.


----------



## carlb87 (Sep 28, 2016)

Ill have to try and get some pictures. The house is really old. They just used what I believe are 1'lx2'wx1'h solid blocks(just a guess I haven't measured them will try when I get pictures.) They don't have a footing. The bottom blocks are straight on the dirt about 2' below grade. Hoping to get the section as close to the strength as it was before(even though it wasn't originally correct.) Do I need to jack the blocks up before the concrete or just get them propped up?


----------



## joecaption (Sep 28, 2016)

How would anyone know what to do without a picture?


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 28, 2016)

So the dog dug under the bottom row, and a few blocks fell into the hole??
Is there any sagging to the blocks still in place above the hole??


----------



## carlb87 (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes the bottom 2 are sagging where they meet.


----------



## carlb87 (Sep 28, 2016)

The 2 at the bottom that is.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 29, 2016)

We have those big blocks here also in the old places. My house has a field stone foundation up to grade and then they switched to the blocks you mentioned. I have always called them sandstone and they must have had some big guys back then setting those monsters. 

So the house doesn&#8217;t have a basement and the blocks are only a couple feet below grade so you are not in a deep frost line location. I assume you will be working from outside by enlarging the hole the dog started. 

The blocks should be brought back up and then the easiest way to support them would be to pour concrete below them. Without photos and just guessing sounds like get below and jack things back up and brace it with something stones bricks etc. over a small area. Get the jack out and pour the rest.


----------



## carlb87 (Sep 29, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> We have those big blocks here also in the old places. My house has a field stone foundation up to grade and then they switched to the blocks you mentioned. I have always called them sandstone and they must have had some big guys back then setting those monsters.
> 
> So the house doesnt have a basement and the blocks are only a couple feet below grade so you are not in a deep frost line location. I assume you will be working from outside by enlarging the hole the dog started.
> 
> The blocks should be brought back up and then the easiest way to support them would be to pour concrete below them. Without photos and just guessing sounds like get below and jack things back up and brace it with something stones bricks etc. over a small area. Get the jack out and pour the rest.



Thank you!


----------

